# cub RZT 50 question



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Our mower is a Cub RZT 50. We mow approx 7 rough acres.

After approx 30 mins, the left hydro tranny starts acting up. It's gotten progressively worse, to where now it's shuddering and grinding.

We have the extended warranty to take care of the fix. But, We're going to have to run it 'til it quits before the shop will let it come under the warranty.

Any other users out there having a problem with the RZT 50 hydro motors?

I'm wondering if repairing the soon to be failed part will give us the lifespan for that hydro we should be seeing, or whether the same thing will just happen again?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If the machine is showing signs of serious malfunction; I think I would be speaking with the service manager or owner of the dealer and insisting the machine be looked at immediately. Otherwise I think I would be looking for another dealer. You should do your best to work with the this dealer first and give them the benefit of the doubt. I agree that waiting for something to break worse or totally is NOT the right answer.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry to disagree, but in our case it is the answer. Our authorized service center is not our dealer where the machine was purchased. It was bought at Home Depot. Our closest Cub Cadet dealer is 55mi away, one way. 

We've already had one trip to the service center under a warranty call. They kept the tractor a few days, said they couldn't find anything wrong, and brought it back---at our expense for time/labor. 

I'm not interested in arguing about run it 'til it quits. What I'd like to find out is if others have encountered similar problems, and how well their units performed after repair.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Your initial post didn't say you bought it from HD. I can sympathize with your frustration. Just doing my best to offer what help I can. Good luck with it.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *Our mower is a Cub RZT 50. We mow approx 7 rough acres.
> 
> *


They arent designed for 7 acres especially rough 7 acres....
Sorry if you didnt like the answer given from Chief earlier but you left out too much detail, and now the more detail you give shows you have a grossly undersized machine for the application - they are for 2 acres and under....

Best of luck in what ever the goal is...


----------

